# Mouse wheel doesn't work



## rocky123414 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't get my f****** mouse wheel to work under X11.
These are the InputDevice-Sections of my xorg.conf:


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "xkb_model" "pc105"
	Option	    "xkb_layout" "de"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "Buttons" "5"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection
```

Can you help me? What am I doing wrong?

rocky


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2013)

Let xorg auto-detect the mouse.  Just comment out the entire mouse InputDevice section:

```
#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier  "Mouse0"
#	Driver      "mouse"
#	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
#	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
#	Option	    "Buttons" "5"
#	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
#EndSection
```

Or leave it and add 6 and 7 to the ZAxisMapping line:

```
Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
```

Autodetection is preferred.  Thanks to HAL, that section may be ignored anyway.


----------



## rocky123414 (Jan 6, 2013)

I tried:


```
Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
```

which did not have any effect.

Autodetection does not work. I have to set:


```
Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```
And configure my mouse manually. Otherwise, the mouse pointer won't move in any way at all.

I tried moving my xorg.conf to ~xorg.conf in order to force X to autodetect my mouse, but it was not detectet either.

I found out that by starting the X server, I get the following console error:

```
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
```
Does this have to do with the failed autodetection?

rocky


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2013)

Turning off AutoAddDevices disables HAL.  At that point, if you have a mouse InputDevice section, it should be used.

The error can be ignored, I think it's normal but have not used HAL in a long time.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 6, 2013)

Check you added in /etc/rc.conf those variables:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_type="auto"
moused_port="/dev/psm0" # It might be /dev/cuad0 for a COM1 serial mouse, /dev/psm0 for a PS/2 mouse, /dev/mse0 for a bus mouse or /dev/ums0 for a USB mouse for example."
```



> (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)



This line appears if x11-servers/xorg-server was built with the HAL option enabled. One solution is just build xorg-server with the HAL option disabled.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2013)

Running moused(8) is not necessary.  On a normal system with a USB mouse, it will be run automatically anyway.


----------



## rocky123414 (Jan 6, 2013)

So this is my rc.conf:

```
$ cat /etc/rc.conf 
hostname="xyz"
ifconfig_sis0="DHCP"
ifconfig_sis0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
keymap="german.iso"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_port="/dev/ums0"
moused_type="auto"
#moused_flags="4"
```
I guess my moused_port is right, because my mouse is plugged via USB. Again, I tried to start X without xorg.conf, but no chance - the pointer does not move unless I disable AutoAddDevices.

The strange thing is that hald seems to work. When I use my mouse in console mode, I can see my pointer moving around, but soon as I start X, I can't use it without setting AutoAddDevices="Off".

rocky


----------



## rocky123414 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I restored my old xorg.conf with AutoAddDevices "Off", but kept my rc.conf like it is above. Now it is working. By the time of the first post, moused_type was set to intellimouse. Setting it to auto did it.

But I still wonder why my mouse can't be detected automatically...


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2013)

Let me repeat: don't run moused(8).  It is run automatically for USB mice.  Don't set the port.  Don't set the type.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 7, 2013)

Starting with Xorg version 7.4, the InputDevice sections in xorg.conf(5) are ignored in favor of autodetected devices. 


> The Xorg server currently uses the HAL framework to discover connected input devices, receive notification of hotplug events for them, and to retrieve configuration parameters for them. The HAL maintainers have deprecated HAL, so the X.Org developers are investigating alternatives. As a result, configuration of input devices via HAL *.fdi files may not be supported in future Xorg server releases.



More...


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2013)

Adding

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```
to xorg.conf has the same effect as not running HAL, or running xorg-server built with the HAL option disabled.  HAL is still needed by Gnome and KDE, but xfce will work without it running or installed.


----------



## rocky123414 (Jan 9, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Let me repeat: don't run moused(8).  It is run automatically for USB mice.  Don't set the port.  Don't set the type.



I'm sorry, I didn't realize you ment the *moused_port* and *moused_type* flags. Now they are all commented. Also there is no *AutoAddDevices* Option in my xorg.conf any more. My mouse wheel works. Thanks.


----------

